# Toe/heel overhang? yes or no?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I've read from diff sources on the internet. One said that you do not want any overhang at all, ideally to edge. It makes sense when carving that you don't want any drag. However at what angle, board to ground will it be detrimental? 

Another mentioned, IIRC, 1/2 to 3/4".It also makes sense that this would be easier to initiate turns. 

Any input is appreciated I'm looking to pick up a second board and do not want to make any mistakes.TIA


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It's ok to have a little overhang, it won't really affect u at all.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

How about an inch on the front and a half inch on the back? That's not too much is it? I have a wide board and my feet still hang over. They're kind of big.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

If they drag so much that they affect how the board turns, do what you can to get your feet higher up. But otherwise, it's fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Are your boots hanging over a little or your bindings?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Amount of overhang means nothing without knowing how high your boot is from the board.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

KC10Chief said:


> How about an inch on the front and a half inch on the back? That's not too much is it? I have a wide board and my feet still hang over. They're kind of big.


There's nothing wrong with that necessarily other than the fact your boots not centered.

It should be .75 on each side. Move your bindings back a bit to even it out.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

You should be fine with a fair amount of overhang. I ride a wide board with XL bindings and size 15 burton boots. They hang over on the toeside a fair amount and I have no problems with it dragging at all. 

Worst comes to worst you can ride it and if you feel drag you can buy some risers to put on your bindings and that will raise the boots higher and reduce drag.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

For the people with overhang, is this done unintentionally, preferring a smaller width board?

Would having the boot perfectly aligned with the edge give the best ride?


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

I wouldn't carve well if my board was so wide that I had no overhang. It'd be hard to make a big edge angle if the board dwarfed my feet.

I second arsenic0 about centering your bindings --- I noticed a big improvement to my heelside turns with a little more heel overhang.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowdog said:


> For the people with overhang, is this done unintentionally, preferring a smaller width board?
> 
> Would having the boot perfectly aligned with the edge give the best ride?


I have overhang, just because the size board i ride, 151 SL-R has a small waist(24.3). I've never had any issues with a size 9 boot on it though.

You need to have your boots centered over your board, thats the biggest thing. For my bindings atleast, 09 Cartels, it has a moveable "pedal" that allows me to extend the toe area outward. This is where your real power comes from, your pushing down on the binding which is in turn pushing down on the board. I keep my bindings setup so that the toe ramp is out near the toe edge and that my boot is centered in the binding when strapped in. Just stick your boot in without your foot in it, strap it in so its in properly and measure or eyeball so that you have as much overhang on the back as the front.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

wow I just relized my boots over hang my board slightly. I never really took that into consideration becuase im a Noob and i just dove down the moutain lol. It has not tripped me up or anything. 

ill look for a slightly wider board next season.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

*I where a size 7 and have over hang on 151*

After reading some of the info on it being important not to have "any" overhang I was panicked just a little bit. Wondered if I was going to have send board back. After reading this I feel better about it. Honestly I wouldn't of thought I would had to worry given my small feet. Board is an Antic, size 151


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just center your bindings properly so the overhang is as even as you can make it. I'd say the general consensus an inch is about the max you want off either side...


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I would say I have about a 1/2 inch on each side. On my old board I had zero over hang it was a ride control 151. After reading several threads on here I had gotten a mixed view, and I think I read somewhere in one of the mannuals that there shouldn't be any over hang. It seemed some on here actually thought there was benefit to having limited overhang, it helps with control. Anything that helps with control got to be good. I was just surprised given my boot size 7, so I guess over hang is pretty common. 

I put bindings at the angle I wanted them to be at, and then centered. This was a bit difficult and wondered if I should have sat them on there perpendicular to the board, centered, than adjusted angle? 

Since this is a new set up (new bindings and new board) I am trying to get everything set before I take on the snow. I am hoping that will make it easier to pin point any fine tuning I may need to do. I plan to get the board detunned and waxed in the next couple of weeks. It looks like it will be mid Dec before conditions here allow for an actual ride.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I've always ridden wide boards, until this year (10 custom v rocker, 163) i had about a quarter of an inch on each side, so i wasnt too worried. Bought the new F22's with the footprint reduction, and now its completely gone.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I like to have my bindings set up so that my big toe on either foot (binding set up -18 and 23) is right on the edge of the board and so the back of my heel is just at the edge of the board. This gives me a good feel for my edges and I have about 3/4" of overhang front and back. Too much overhang you'll get toe/heel drag which sucks if your going fast and cutting hard, but with absolutely none your board will want to flat base at all times which is good for rails but not for carving. 

I guess it really depends on what kind of riding you do, I do a bit of everything and think my setup works well


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Most, if not all riders will have some amount of overhang on there toe side and heel side edges. Try to center your binding and boot as best as possible on the board. Then with your boots strapped in and your board sitting flat on the floor, tilt your board from the toe to heel side edges and see how far your board can be angled before your boots touch. Once you see the angle that your board has to be at for your boots to drag on the ground, you'll realize that you will most-likely never initiate a turn sharp enough to get you boots to catch.


----------

